# driving abstract



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I am applying at the VA Beach PD and the info packet says I need a drivers abstract, does the MA DMV give these out or would I be better off just having my dad or 1 of my friends print out my drivers history?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This probably won't help any, but thinking back to college, isn't an abstract a paragraph. Versus just a straight up listing history?


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

I believe they want a certifed printout from the MA RMV. 
Look here
http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/21080.pdf


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Cool, thanks!


----------

